# End Of The World.



## meatloaf109 (Dec 20, 2012)

Does anyone know when it's supposed to start? I sure would hate to miss it.


----------



## Geedee (Dec 20, 2012)

Dude...I've been telling everyone I'd look after their valuables....but methinks no-one trusts me


----------



## Marcel (Dec 20, 2012)

meatloaf109 said:


> Does anyone know when it's supposed to start? I sure would hate to miss it.


According to the progam at 24.00h. Hopefully the ceremony will not be over time.


----------



## Thorlifter (Dec 20, 2012)

I think when you hear Gabriel's trumpet....no wait, that's the bible
It's when Odin comes down from Mount....Hmmm, that's Norse mythology
It's got to be when L Ron Hubbard says....dang it, that's science fiction

Wait, Twinkies have come to an end so I think the world already ended and we missed it. This must be purgatory.


----------



## Marcel (Dec 20, 2012)

According to the program, the end of the world we be accompanied by "the final countdown" So when you hear Europe it's time to get into your bunker.
Make sure you don't miss the doomsday anthem: Highway to Hell.


----------



## Crimea_River (Dec 20, 2012)

I think it will end sequentially by time zone. Sorry Wayne, Vic, Bill. See you guys on the other side...


----------



## Bucksnort101 (Dec 20, 2012)

I'll believe it when I see it

I keep telling co-workers that the world will not come to an end until the Minnesota Vikings are one minute away from winning the Superbowl. One minute to go, Vikings are ahead by 3 touchdowns, and boom, it all comes to an end thus robbing them of thier first Superbowl Title.
I think that is actually one of the seven signs of the apocalypse.


----------



## Capt. Vick (Dec 20, 2012)

Thorlifter said:


> Wait, Twinkies have come to an end so I think the world already ended and we missed it. This must be purgatory.



Wasn't it LBJ that said "I will not sleep by the light of a twinkie-less moon"...The man was a prophet!


----------



## gumbyk (Dec 20, 2012)

Well, it's nine hours late so far.

Looks like I should have done some Christmas shopping!


----------



## Lucky13 (Dec 20, 2012)

The world will officially come to an end, when Terry enter priesthood!


----------



## Geedee (Dec 20, 2012)

Lucky13 said:


> The world will officially come to an end, when Terry enter priesthood!



Is that when he comes screaming in from the six 'o'clock in a custom chromed Wildc...thingy...replete with rubber duck aerial and a scale model of that thing that dude wanted colour pictures of ?...in which case, I think we is safe


----------



## vikingBerserker (Dec 20, 2012)

Well, if it does not happen I'm going to be bumed. I just spent $1.35 for a new tinfoil hat.


----------



## meatloaf109 (Dec 20, 2012)

I am seeing some strange lights down the hill,... I think the aliens are here.


Nope, wrong aliens, these are just the Mexicans that live down there. They got some spinner rims, that's what threw me off.
The vigil continues...


----------



## gumbyk (Dec 20, 2012)

The winds getting strong, and its starting to get hot....


But that could just be because its getting close to midday.


----------



## Gnomey (Dec 20, 2012)

_View: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=QY_Gc1bF8ds_


----------



## mikewint (Dec 20, 2012)

About 7-8 months ago it was all you heard on the tube, multiple programs on the 2012 apocalypse. Recently nothing is mentioned
The end of the Mayan calendar coincides with a galactic alignment, in which the Sun will align with the center of the Milky Way galaxy. 
It is said that this rare event occurs once every 26,000 years and some predict it will be the 2012 apocalypse, potentially catastrophic consequences. The theory goes that on the day of the winter solstice in 2012, the Sun will be aligned with the center of the Milky Way . This alignment could mean that energy which typically streams to Earth from the center of the Milky Way will be disrupted on 12/21/12 at 11:11 p.m. Universal Time. 
This galactic alignment has the potential to create a shift in the Earth's poles, initiating the 2012 apocalypse, which would involve a sries of disastrous environmental events. There is also a good possibility that the effects will alter the magnetic polarity of the Sun. 
In combination with gravitational forces from the simultaneous alignment of other planets, this result might cause massive solar flares, and could even move the axis of the Earth. The 2012 apocalypse? 
So to reiterate:
December 21 — The Mesoamerican Long Count calendar, notably used by the Maya civilization among others of pre-Columbian Mesoamerica, completes its thirteenth b'ak'tun cycle since the calendar's starting point calendar. The Long Count b'ak'tun date of this starting point (13.0.0.0.0) is repeated, for the first time in a span of approximately 5,125 solar years. The significance of this period-ending to the pre-Columbian Maya may be preserved by an inscription (Tortuguero Monument 6) that records this date. It is also to be found carved on the walls of the Temple of Inscriptions in Palenque, where it functions as a base date from which other dates are computed. However, it is conjectured that this represents in the Maya belief system a transition from the current Creation world into the next.
HOWEVER, don't dispair there is a correction applied by some corelating the two calendars:
December 23 — The alternative date for the completion of the thirteenth b'ak'tun cycle in the Maya calendar, using a version of the GMT-correlation based on a JDN of 584285 (a.k.a. the "astronomical" or "Lounsbury correlation"), which is supported by a smaller number of Mayanist researchers.


----------



## meatloaf109 (Dec 20, 2012)

Gnomey is a time traveler!


----------



## meatloaf109 (Dec 20, 2012)

So, what Mike is saying, there is another end of the world coming up? 
I don't know if I can be ready to celebrate again, so soon.


----------



## mikewint (Dec 20, 2012)

The Mayan calendar ends on the 2012 winter solstice which occures at 11:11 PM GMT or UMT that's 5:11 AM here in CST


----------



## Matt308 (Dec 20, 2012)

Goddammit, why did I buy this little black dress anyway...


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Dec 20, 2012)

_View: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Z0GFRcFm-aY_


----------



## meatloaf109 (Dec 20, 2012)

Matt308 said:


> Goddammit, why did I buy this little black dress anyway...


Ya gotta go out as who you are!


----------



## meatloaf109 (Dec 20, 2012)

All I can say is, it's been great knowing you guys (and Maria!), ... and if I gotta go, it's nice to know everyone else is going too. 
Not to be selfish, but I got a few personal messages to a couple of people... before we all get blown to smithereens,.. Kathy (the preachers daughter); It could have been great, let it go. Quit calling me.
All the folks I owe money to, I wrote you all post-dated checks...for after the world has ended! HA HA HA, suckers! 
To that one guy, you had the same idea for me, so I guess, well, it sucks to have been you. No regrets. 
To all the rest of the world, Good Luck, and thanks for all the fish!


----------



## Thorlifter (Dec 20, 2012)

Matt308 said:


> Goddammit, why did I buy this little black dress anyway...



Wait.........WHAT??????


----------



## B-17engineer (Dec 20, 2012)

Well uhhh its been a good run!


----------



## Matt308 (Dec 20, 2012)

Nice knowing yuh, B. Cotton as a fabric is not comfortable with the boys. Just sayin'. I'm going out commando.


----------



## B-17engineer (Dec 20, 2012)

If Mayans were so good at predicting why didn't they see the Spanish coming....?


----------



## meatloaf109 (Dec 20, 2012)

B-17engineer said:


> If Mayans were so good at predicting why didn't they see the Spanish coming....?


Oh, now if you're going to get logical, that is going to require a whole new thread!


----------



## meatloaf109 (Dec 20, 2012)

Matt308 said:


> Nice knowing yuh, B. Cotton as a fabric is not comfortable with the boys. Just sayin'. I'm going out commando.


LOL!


----------



## buffnut453 (Dec 21, 2012)

Matt308 said:


> Goddammit, why did I buy this little black dress anyway...



'Cos it makes your arse (sorry...ass) look a little smaller?


----------



## buffnut453 (Dec 21, 2012)

Can't wait to tell the grandkids I was there when the world ended!


----------



## N4521U (Dec 21, 2012)

Can't end today, no tomorrow, I won't have my F2b finished..... It'll just have to wait!

Black dress or not!!!!


----------



## buffnut453 (Dec 21, 2012)

I'm in a part of Virginia that's at least 20 years behind the rest of the world so I reckon I've got a few miles still left on the clock!


----------



## GrauGeist (Dec 21, 2012)

Two things I have to laugh about through this whole thing...

One, the picture of the doomsday device everyone is posting is the Aztec calendar...not Mayan...

And, the western calendar that we use today to keep track of time with, is one that the Emperor of Rome instituted that adjusts itself with leap years. The Mayan calendar doesn't have this adjustment, so technically, the apocolypse has already happened...


----------



## Bucksnort101 (Dec 21, 2012)

I can see the headline now " Extra, Extra - World ends at 5:11 CST, film at 11:00"


----------



## GrauGeist (Dec 21, 2012)

LMAO


----------



## Airframes (Dec 21, 2012)

You're right Dave. It happened sometime between 23.00 hrs on 29 February this year (my Birthday) and 04.00 hrs on March 1st this year (the morning after my party). 
I can describe what it looked, and felt like, before everything went black; first, the ground became unstable, and then began to wobble alarmingly. Then, the faces of the people around me began to distort and melt into horrendous, inhuman, wax-like masks (apart from the Hippocroccofrogs, who exhibited very slight improvement), as they, too, wobbled and spun around me. Next, all the lights seemed to burn with an intense brilliance, before flashing in a sort of hypnotic rhythm to distorted music coming from who knows where. As all of this was happening, I began to feel slightly 'out of this world', with fluctuations in body temperature and respiration, before feeling as if I was floating, horizontally, above the stone-flagged floor, which looked for all the world like fields, spread out below, when doing a free-fall jump. I just had time to notice that these fields were approaching rapidly, before, suddenly, the darkness overcame me. 
So there you have it - what the end of the World was like. Ever since, I've been living in a new 'afterworld', where conversation takes place over the ether, with friends all over the world whom, I am sure, must have felt the same, or similar sensations, when their world ended ......


----------



## Marcel (Dec 21, 2012)

Airframes said:


> You're right Dave. It happened sometime between 23.00 hrs on 29 February this year (my Birthday) and 04.00 hrs on March 1st this year (the morning after my party).
> I can describe what it looked, and felt like, before everything went black; first, the ground became unstable, and then began to wobble alarmingly. Then, the faces of the people around me began to distort and melt into horrendous, inhuman, wax-like masks (apart from the Hippocroccofrogs, who exhibited very slight improvement), as they, too, wobbled and spun around me. Next, all the lights seemed to burn with an intense brilliance, before flashing in a sort of hypnotic rhythm to distorted music coming from who knows where. As all of this was happening, I began to feel slightly 'out of this world', with fluctuations in body temperature and respiration, before feeling as if I was floating, horizontally, above the stone-flagged floor, which looked for all the world like fields, spread out below, when doing a free-fall jump. I just had time to notice that these fields were approaching rapidly, before, suddenly, the darkness overcame me.
> So there you have it - what the end of the World was like. Ever since, I've been living in a new 'afterworld', where conversation takes place over the ether, with friends all over the world whom, I am sure, must have felt the same, or similar sensations, when their world ended ......


Sounds like the world ended every weekend when I was a student.


----------



## GrauGeist (Dec 21, 2012)

Airframes said:


> You're right Dave. It happened sometime between 23.00 hrs on 29 February this year (my Birthday) and 04.00 hrs on March 1st this year (the morning after my party).
> I can describe what it looked, and felt like, before everything went black; first, the ground became unstable, and then began to wobble alarmingly. Then, the faces of the people around me began to distort and melt into horrendous, inhuman, wax-like masks (apart from the Hippocroccofrogs, who exhibited very slight improvement), as they, too, wobbled and spun around me. Next, all the lights seemed to burn with an intense brilliance, before flashing in a sort of hypnotic rhythm to distorted music coming from who knows where. As all of this was happening, I began to feel slightly 'out of this world', with fluctuations in body temperature and respiration, before feeling as if I was floating, horizontally, above the stone-flagged floor, which looked for all the world like fields, spread out below, when doing a free-fall jump. I just had time to notice that these fields were approaching rapidly, before, suddenly, the darkness overcame me.
> So there you have it - what the end of the World was like. Ever since, I've been living in a new 'afterworld', where conversation takes place over the ether, with friends all over the world whom, I am sure, must have felt the same, or similar sensations, when their world ended ......


Well hell's bells...Terry, you hit the nail right on the head there...I've been there myself! 



Marcel said:


> Sounds like the world ended every weekend when I was a student.



Yep Marcel, just like I was mentioning about Terry's experience, I've been there myself...many times...

So perhaps the end of the world isn't a singular episode...perhaps it's a recurring event


----------



## rochie (Dec 21, 2012)

has it happened yet, cos if so i am not going in to work ??????


----------



## Wayne Little (Dec 21, 2012)

I fell asleep, did anything else happen other than a 6 foot increase in tidal bullsh*t....


----------



## Bernhart (Dec 21, 2012)

for a place as big and populated as this earth is somewhere today will be the last day on earth for some.


----------



## Bucksnort101 (Dec 21, 2012)

I set my alarm clock for 5:10 Central Time this morning to see what happens. Hit the snooze button about 50 times so I think that delayed the time it's all supposed to end for several hours


----------



## meatloaf109 (Dec 21, 2012)

I love all the backtracking I saw on the news this morning, now all the "Experts" are claiming that what they meant was "It's the dawning of a new way of thinking".
Bulls**t, People will be the same petty, silly buggers they have always been. Reminds me of the Harold Camping scam a while back, playing on some folk's silly superstitions to make a few bucks more.


----------



## Bucksnort101 (Dec 21, 2012)

I hope all you guys that bought little black dresses for the occasion saved the receipt


----------



## Marcel (Dec 21, 2012)

Damn, missed the free beer


----------



## evangilder (Dec 21, 2012)

No way, I'm going to wear mine for new year's eve.


----------



## Marcel (Dec 21, 2012)

evangilder said:


> No way, I'm going to wear mine for new year's eve.


what, the beer?

Btw anyone noticed that meatlof's 3000st post. Was about our non existing apocalipse in this thread? Congrats Meatloaf!


----------



## fubar57 (Dec 21, 2012)

No end of the world, no presents for the little woman and I'm in camp until 8pm Xmas night. I hope 7/11 has a some quality stuff left. 

Geo(all outta reindeer)


----------



## herman1rg (Dec 21, 2012)

Well that was the end of the world, same time next year?


----------



## parsifal (Dec 21, 2012)

we are all now dead, and in hell. I never thought hell had access to Aircraft of WWII forums.....


----------



## Lucky13 (Dec 21, 2012)

Matt308 said:


> Goddammit, why did I buy this little black dress anyway...



It shows off your figure?


----------



## mikewint (Dec 21, 2012)

Let’s back up a bit. Grau, we do not follow the Julian calendar.
Roman Calendar 
By tradition the original Roman calendar was created by Romulus in 753BC. It began on March 1st, had ten months, 6 with 30 days each and 4 with 31 days each. The remaining 61 days were during the winter and were not counted.
Julian Calendar
After his time in Egypt Julius Caesar was introduced to a solar-based calendar. On his return to Rome he decreed a new Solar based calendar for Rome. First he realigned the starting date of the calendar to January 1st by making 46BC 445 days long. He then added two months to the year, and created a Leap Year every 4th year. In a Leap Year February would have 29 days instead of 28. Thus Julius had made a Solar Year 365.25 days long
If this sounds pretty normal, it is too long by 11 minutes per year. Thus every 4 centuries we gain 3 days and the calendar is out of sync with the seasons.
Gegorian Reform
By 1582 the calendar was 10 days out of sync with the Earths position. An influential group of scientists petitioned Pope Gregory XIII to issue a Papal Bull ordering a calendar reform. The Bull erased 10 days and changed the way leap years are determined: A Leap year is any year divisible by 4 EXCEPT those divisible by 100 UNLESS they are also divisible by 400. Thus 1900 was not a Leap Year but 2000 was a Leap year.
The GREGORIAN calendar went into effect in all Catholic countries, Spain, France, etc., but non-Catholic like Great Britain refused. By 1752 the Julian Calendar was 11 days out of sync and Britain and it’s American colonies finally caved in and adopted the Gregorian calendar.

The Maya calendar consists of several cycles or counts of different lengths and thus did not need Leap Years. The 260-day count is known to scholars as the Tzolkin. The Tzolkin was combined with a 365-day vague solar year known as the Haab' to form a synchronized cycle lasting for 52 Haab', called the Calendar Round. Smaller cycles of 13 days, the trecena, and 20 days, the veintena, were important components of both cycles.


----------



## mikewint (Dec 21, 2012)

Ready for another End of the World, Christian this time:
Prophecy of the Popes
The prophecy was attributed to Saint Malachy, the 12th-century bishop of Armagh in Ireland. According to the traditional account, in 1139, Saint Malachy was summoned to Rome by Pope Innocent II. While in Rome, Saint Malachy purportedly experienced a vision of future popes, which he recorded as a sequence of cryptic phrases. Systematically recording the names of 112 Popes into the future. This manuscript was then deposited in the Roman Archive, and thereafter forgotten about until its rediscovery in 1590.

Saint Malachy implies Cardinal Joseph Ratzinger's chosen name would be Benedictine- Benedict XVI, which is the fulfilment the prophecy of the 111th Pope.

Prophesy dictates that our present Pope, Pope Benedict XVI is our second to last Pope, whose death will signal the 112th, Last, and Final Pope..."Peter The Roman". The possibilty of this happening in a year or so 2012/2013 is very real. The date and chosen name of this 112th pope will signal the apocalypse.

During the final persecution of the Holy Roman Church, the seat will be occupied by Peter the Roman,
who will feed his sheep in many tribulations;
and when these things are finished, the seven-hilled city will be destroyed,
and the formidable Judge will judge his people.
The End.

According to Roman Catholic tradition, Saint Peter was installed as the first Pope by Jesus Christ. Though the adoption of that name is not canonically barred, it is considered unlikely that any future pope would ever choose the name. Thus, if the name Peter is used, it furthers the accuracy of this prophesy. The Apocalyptic ending of 2012.


----------



## GrauGeist (Dec 21, 2012)

mikewint said:


> Let’s back up a bit. Grau, we do not follow the Julian calendar.
> Roman Calendar
> By tradition the original Roman calendar was created by Romulus in 753BC. It began on March 1st, had ten months, 6 with 30 days each and 4 with 31 days each. The remaining 61 days were during the winter and were not counted.
> Julian Calendar
> ...


That's a pretty good detail of the Calendar systems, no doubt about it...I wasn't going into detail, I was making the comment tounge-in-check in light of the "end of the world", etc...

However, at the time the Mayan calendar was created and in use, so was the Julian calendar. Thier timekeeping was most certainly different and as such, wouldn't be able to nail down December 21 as the day of totality since (as noted) the Julian was revised by the Gregorian version and no one shot off a memo to the Aztecs (who inherited the Mayan calendar and messed it up)...


----------



## Lucky13 (Dec 22, 2012)

So, in other words, there's still a chance for free beer then?


----------



## GrauGeist (Dec 22, 2012)

someone mention free beer??


----------



## Airframes (Dec 22, 2012)

Apocalypse Ale all round - Jan's paying .....


----------



## T Bolt (Dec 22, 2012)

Dec 22 and we're still here. I think it's going to be tomorrow since it's my birthday. 

Happy Birthday, *BOOM*


----------



## razor1uk (Dec 22, 2012)

Still alive, still breathing, still digesting, still farting etc, some how I think they the illuminated ones, whom tend suffer the predilictions of obtuse conspiracies are thannkfully wrong ...again.

Live long and prosper, enjoy, feel, think and breathe, don't let the psyco's...


----------



## meatloaf109 (Dec 22, 2012)

Drink all the free beer?


----------



## mikewint (Dec 24, 2012)

The Mayan calendar was not based on any solar or lunar event. It was a series of cycles within cycles within cycles. The calendar counts were based on a base 20 (we use decimal or base 10) system where each cycle was 20 times the previous cycle except for the second order which was 18 times. Thus the Mayan week was 20 named days long, the Winal cycle. The Winal cycle repeated 18 times (second order) the Tun which counted 360 days. After a Tun a 5 day period, a Wayeb, was added. These 5 days were considered unlucky. The Tun + Wayeb = 365 approximately a solar year. However it was not tied to seasonal events as it wandered a day every 4 years. There were many other cycles: a 9 Lords of the Night cycle; a 13 day religious cycle, a 584 Venus cycle, an 52 Winal + Wayeb (18,980 day) cycle the Calendar Round cycle, etc.
The third order cycle the Katun was 20 Tun or 7200 days or 20 solar years.
The fourth order cycle the Baktun was 20 Katun or 144,000 days or 394 solar years.
The completion of this cycle is the one which caused all the confusion on the 21st 
The fifth order cycle has not been reached at this point in time. The Long Count cycles began at the Mayan creation date which modern experts place at Aug 11/12/13, 3114 BC (Gregorian). Counting forward December 21/22/23, 2012 was simply the day that the calendar went to the next Baktun, at Long Count 13.0.0.0.0. 
Sandra Noble, executive director of the Mesoamerican research organization, stated that "for the ancient Maya, it was a huge celebration to make it to the end of a whole cycle". She considers the portrayal of December 2012 as a doomsday or cosmic-shift event to be "a complete fabrication and a chance for a lot of people to cash in. It would be similar to claiming that 99AD would end the world since our calendar is now out of dates. We, like the Mayans simply move into the next order of magnitude, or 1000AD. For those of you who wish to wait, the fifth order, the Piktun is 20 Baktun or 2,880,000 days or 7885 years reached at Long Count 1.0.0.0.0.0, will be on October 13, 4772.


----------



## bobbysocks (Dec 24, 2012)

what the mayans actually predicted was the Hostess bakery company going out of business....that means no more twinkies, ho-hos, creme filled cupcakes, little chocolate donuts, and snowballs.....DAMN the world DID end!!!


----------



## meatloaf109 (Dec 24, 2012)

No more twinkies? Where's that last bullet I've been saving?


----------



## vikingBerserker (Dec 24, 2012)

Great, now life is not worth living...............


----------



## GrauGeist (Dec 24, 2012)

fine, I'm not happy about it, but go ahead and take the Hostess Orange Cupcakes with thier delicious creme filling.

On the other hand, touch the beer and there WILL be trouble...


----------



## Njaco (Dec 24, 2012)

Is it over yet? Oh wait, that's the "Red Tails Movie" thread......


----------



## RabidAlien (Dec 24, 2012)

LOL @Chris! No kidding, right?

Irony of ironies....Washington and Colorado legalize the use of marijuana right around the same time Hostess goes out of business. Man, those post-toke munchies are gonna suck!


----------



## GrauGeist (Dec 24, 2012)

RabidAlien said:


> ...Man, those post-toke munchies are gonna suck!


As long as there's Dr. Pepper and Funyuns, I think they'll be alright


----------



## RabidAlien (Dec 25, 2012)

:smacks forehead: I forgot about the Funyons. Heh. So the Mayans (or their translators) really _were _wrong after all!


----------



## mikewint (Dec 25, 2012)

Well if you really are looking forward to the END there is the List of Popes to look forward too or this quatrain:

Out of the country of Greater Arabia Shall be born a strong master of Mohammed,
He will enter Europe wearing a blue turban. 
He will be the terror of mankind. 
Never more horror.
In the year 1999 and seven months 
From the sky will come the great King of Terror. 
He will bring back to life the King of the Mongols; 
Before and after war reigns.

In the year 1999 and seven months, July, 1999: King Mohammed VI of Morocco, a pro-posed Greater Arabia State, was enthroned July 23, 1999, just hours after the death of his father. Mohammed is the 18th king in the Alaouite dynasty, which has reigned in Morocco since 1666 (The Number 666 has been said to be the mark of "The Beast").

Dr. A.Q. Khan (Genghis Khan was the King of the Mongols)who developed the Atomic Bomb for Pakistan and also gave it away to other Muslim countries. Pakistan's nuclear weapons program is a source of extreme national pride, and, as its father, A.Q. Khan -- who headed Pakistan's nuclear program for some 25 years. Dr Khan holds the knowledge and has the ability to give immense power to causethe apocalypse 0f 2012. 
In a startling televised confession, Abdul Qadeer Khan, admitted selling nuclear technology to Iran, Libya, and North Korea. A.Q. Khan asked for clemency, but the Pakistani government made no public announcement about whether he is to be prosecuted


----------



## meatloaf109 (Dec 25, 2012)

Yes, but what about the blue turban?


----------



## RabidAlien (Dec 25, 2012)

Its behind the bar at the Blue Oyster.


----------



## Njaco (Dec 25, 2012)

Didn't Nostradamus also predict a terror with a blue turban?


----------



## mikewint (Dec 25, 2012)

The Blue or Indigo Turban is traditional garb worn in The Saharan Desert by most countries in Northern Africa.
The Peshawar Blue Turban is worn in the tribal regions of NorthWest Pakistan.


----------



## meatloaf109 (Dec 25, 2012)

I deleted an entire post where I systematically demonstrated the folly of believing in silly superstitions.
Don't make me bring out the logic stick!


----------



## bobbysocks (Dec 26, 2012)

but nostradamus said it would happen.....and he hasnt been wrong yet!  


 ny


----------



## mikewint (Dec 26, 2012)

Well no one bats 1000 but there are tantalizing quatrains:
An Emperor shall be born near Italy. 
Who shall cost the Empire dear, 
They shall say, with what people he keeps company 
He shall be found less a Prince than a butcher. 



The captive prince, conquered, is sent to Elba; 
He will sail across the Gulf of Genoa to Marseilles. 
By a great effort of the foreign forces he is overcome, 
Though he escaped the fire, his bees yield blood by the barrel.

Napoleon was born in Corsica, near Italy, placed Bees into his Imperial Crest, and was exiled to Elba.


Out of the deepest part of the west of Europe, 
From poor people a young child shall be born, 
Who with his tongue shall seduce many people, 
His fame shall increase in the Eastern Kingdom.
He shall come to tyrannize the land. 
He shall raise up a hatred that had long been dormant. 
The child of Germany observes no law. 
Cries, and tears, fire, blood, and battle. 



A captain of Germany shall come to yield himself by false hope,
So that his revolt shall cause great bloodshed.

Beasts wild with hunger will cross the rivers 
The greater part of the battlefield will be against Hister.

WOnder who Hister is


----------



## RabidAlien (Dec 26, 2012)

Hitler's inbred second cousin.


----------



## meatloaf109 (Dec 26, 2012)

So do I. You would think that the Germans wouldn't follow some guy named Hister so soon after that Hitler guy.
Nostradamus wrote in French with Italian, Latin and Greek sprinkled in. 
Badly, I might add. Depending on the translator, it is possible to fit just about any world event if someone tries hard enough. Oddly enough Mr. N. nailed down a few thing with actual dates. 1792 would see Venice Italy emerge as a world power. The Catholic clergy would fall by 1609. And China would conquer "the whole northern section of the world" by 1700. I'm sure we all remember those from history class.
The idea that he somehow had to "obscure" names and details is ludicrous. If he was afraid of being tried for witchcraft, then his method of scrying alone was enough to get him a date with the executioner. 
When you "predict" by the shotgun method the 99% that miss are ignored and the 1% that can be construed as a hit are celebrated. This is the prefered method of people like Pat Robertson and the late Jeane Dixon and Edgar Cayce. Spew enough random obscure ramblings and sooner or later something will fit.
Somewhat similar are the cold readers, Sylvia Brown, John Edwards, and the like. They keep up a rapid fire series of generalized statements and questions that are so vague that people will fill in the details and then swear later that the "psychic" told them amazing details.
More odious is Peter Popov, a con artist that was busted by "60 minutes". He would keep people waiting for an hour to enter the auditorium while he had workers circulate and collect personal details that were then transmitted by his wife to him via an ear piece he wore. He fled to Canada where he still carries on his "show".
I am an unbeliever in most things. I have found that many people will willingly suspend their intellect to embrace ideas that make them feel warm and fuzzy. That is acceptable to me as long as they do not require me to share in their belief.
Then there are others that would use their beliefs to justify oppression of all who do not believe as they do. Those are the ones that I consider a blight on humanity.


----------



## fubar57 (Dec 26, 2012)

meatloaf109 said:


> More odious is Peter Popov, a con artist that was busted by "60 minutes". He would keep people waiting for an hour to enter the auditorium while he had workers circulate and collect personal details that were then transmitted by his wife to him via an ear piece he wore. He fled to Canada where he still carries on his "show".



You gave us Popov, we gave you Beiber....seems fair.

Geo


----------



## VBF-13 (Dec 26, 2012)

Meatloaf, I think you just cut the plate with your fast one.


----------



## meatloaf109 (Dec 26, 2012)

Thank You!


----------



## mikewint (Dec 27, 2012)

While my intellict sides with Paul I have also seen/experienced lots of weird stuff to simply dismiss every thing as hokum.
Think of Nos in his century viewing ours. We can only describe things we see in term of what we already know. Thus it is diffucult for humans of different cultures to communicate. Naytheless tantalizing Quatrains:

The great man will be struck down in the day by a thunderbolt,
An evil deed foretold by the bearer of a petition.
According to the prediction, another falls at night time.
Conflict at Reims, London and a pestilence in Tuscany.

The ancient work will be finished, 
Evil ruin will fall upon the great one from the roof:
Dead they will accuse an innocent one of the deed, 
The guilty one hidden in the copse in the drizzle.

How would a Carcano rifle appeared to Nos; John on the 22nd during the day shortly after 12 noon, Robert after midnight in 68; student riots in London and France in 68/69, floods in Florence warnings of disease possible; innocent accused - what did Oswald always say; Jeane Dixon predicted the assination and carried a warning to the White House
Tantalizing


----------



## meatloaf109 (Dec 27, 2012)

Don't get me wrong, I actively investigate the weirdness that is our world, I just remain,...um, skeptical.
Of one thing I am sure, there is no-one on the face of the planet that could get three aimed shots with that garbage rifle in six seconds. The head shot was from the front, no doubt in my mind. 
And I will admit that the translations that you have posted make for quite a coincidence.
However, I looked up the quatrain in the original writings of Nostradamus. 1-Q26 in the year 1555
"Le grand du fouidre tumbe d'heure diurne
Mal predict par porteur postulaire
Suiuant presage tumbe d'heure nocturne
conflict Reimes Londres Etrusque pestifere."
Two different on-line translators cross checked with an old French to English dictionary that I have, yields this...
"The great (or big) of lightning grave hour day
Evil prediction by bearer solicitor
Following omen grave hour night
Clashes Reims London Tuscany plague victim."
Quite a difference. I assume that you have used John Hogue's translations? Not your fault then. 
Mr. Hogue has made a bundle off mistranslating Nostradamus. He has been caught inventing "new" quatrains, remember the one floating around just after 9/11? Something about "The new city burning at 45 degrees" Total bull invented by Mr. Hogue to sell another book.
Just to make things clear, I have a great respect for you and your knowledge of the many mysteries of science. 
I had a very frightning experence as a child when a cousin played a mean spirited trick on me. In my extreme fright I ran towards the "ghost" that was tormenting me and exposed the trick. I have been doing pretty much the same ever since.


----------



## fubar57 (Dec 27, 2012)

Geo


----------



## mikewint (Dec 27, 2012)

Paul, as am I. (Good thing we live far apart else we'd be in trouble ALL the time) As I had stated the difficulty of different cultures communicating, shades of meaning and colloquialisms abound plus having to write in such a way that the Inquisition Fun Squad did not come for a visit. Jeane Dixon predicted the assination of JFK and went so far as to call the White House.
So.....Tantalizing


----------



## nuuumannn (Dec 28, 2012)

> You gave us Popov, we gave you Bieber...



And Adams, Nickelback, Shatner, Lavigne, Morrisette, Dion et al...


----------



## GrauGeist (Dec 28, 2012)

lol @ the Simpson's version...

I like Tarder the Cat's version:


----------



## meatloaf109 (Dec 28, 2012)

nuuumannn said:


> And Adams, Nickelback, Shatner, Lavigne, Morrisette, Dion et al...


James T. Kirk was (or will be) from Riverside Iowa.
He can't be on that list.


----------



## meatloaf109 (Dec 28, 2012)

mikewint said:


> Paul, as am I. (Good thing we live far apart else we'd be in trouble ALL the time) As I had stated the difficulty of different cultures communicating, shades of meaning and colloquialisms abound plus having to write in such a way that the Inquisition Fun Squad did not come for a visit. Jeane Dixon predicted the assination of JFK and went so far as to call the White House.
> So.....Tantalizing


O.k.
But I will look into that also.


----------



## fubar57 (Dec 28, 2012)

meatloaf109 said:


> James T. Kirk was (or will be) from Riverside Iowa.
> He can't be on that list.








Geo


----------



## meatloaf109 (Dec 28, 2012)

O.k., The investigation into Jeane Dixion is as complete as I am willing to go.
She was wildly wrong on probably 90% of her predictions, Russia would beat us to the moon, World War 3 would begin in 1958, cancer would be cured by 1967, total peace on earth by 2000,....
On to Kennedy. In 1956 she predicted that the 1960 election would be dominated by labor and a Democrat would win, but would not likely survive his term. By 1960 she predicted that Nixon would win. 
There was a tape recording system in place that FDR instituted at the behest of his good friend Winston Churchill. This is fact. All Presidents since have used recording devices, the benifits are many and obvious. There has been a "cut-off" switch that the President can use at his discretion, that JFK used sometimes. I'm sure that you know why.
On this call he let the recording go on.
The White House records show a phone call from Mrs. Dixon on 13 November 1963. She claims that she warned President Kennedy that he would be assassinated if he goes to Dallas. 
Transcripts say merely that she warns him if he "Goes down south, something bad could happen".
This is provided by the FOI act, and may, in fact, be incorrect. After all, the Govt. still claims that L.H. Oswald was the lone shooter. So, if Mrs. Dixon did foresee the Kennedy Assassination, it was a one of her rare hits.


----------



## Njaco (Dec 28, 2012)

Lincoln was killed in Ford's theater and Kennedy was killed in a Lincoln made by Ford. ooohhhhhhhhh................


----------



## meatloaf109 (Dec 28, 2012)

And Kennedy's secretary was Mrs. Lincoln. 
The Bizarre goes on....


----------



## Njaco (Dec 28, 2012)

Andrew Johnson and LBJ were born exactly 100 years apart.......


----------



## meatloaf109 (Dec 28, 2012)

Dang it! now I have to find something equally as weird,... everybody knows how Tom Jefferson and John Adams died on the same 4th of July, 50th anniversary of the signing of the Declaration of Independence.
Did you know that President Garfield could write latin with one hand and greek with the other while playing Mozart's "Eine kleine Nachtmusik" with his left foot!?!
No, really!
Other than that, he was an accomplished mathematician, he was conversant in German, and he could juggle!
Hardly seems worthy of being remembered by a cartoon cat!

Makes me wonder about the low standards we have for current applicants for the job...


----------



## Njaco (Dec 29, 2012)

Beethoven was almost totally deaf when he wrote his 9th Symphony (his greatest!)


----------



## fubar57 (Dec 29, 2012)

There's still hope....

" Most end of the world conspiracy theories begin with some crackpot in a basement browsing old religious texts on the internet – but this one comes directly from a higher authority. NASA is predicting that in the beginning of the year 2013, the sun’s growing magnetic energy will combine with the highest levels of sunspot activity in the past 11 years, causing a barrage of solar flares that will destroy all of our computers – satellites will be the hardest hit – and disrupt the earth’s magnetic field.  

Interestingly enough, this scientific forecast coincides with another prediction by author David Flynn who, in 2008, said that Isaac Newton’s doomsday calculations were slightly off, and pointed to 2013 instead of 2060 as the beginning of the Messianic era.  "

Geo


----------



## Airframes (Dec 29, 2012)

Hm. With all of this sun spot activity, and global warming, then how come it's cold and always p*ssing down where I live !!!!


----------



## meatloaf109 (Dec 29, 2012)

Yeah, I would like a little of that global warming here!


----------



## mikewint (Dec 31, 2012)

You guys just choose to live in the wrong place, Terry, all the really cool dudes knew better and sailed for plymouth rock a long time ago. While it is "England-like" weather now: rain and 34F(1C) today by Sat twill be 60F(16C) and sunny and saw just a few flakes of snow on the 25th


----------



## Airframes (Dec 31, 2012)

I truly believe that, when we weren't looking, someone towed the British Isles further west, into the central Atlantic. I swear I'm developing webbed feet and gills!!


----------

